# 9900k mit H115i...



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

... wie der titel schon andeutet verwende ich einen i9 9900k unter der H115i welche wiederum mit 4x Akasa Apache  im Push 'n Pull bei 800u/min "beatmet" wird

das system is auf 4.5Ghz fixiert mit einem avx offset von 0, dabei gönnt sich die cpu max 1.2v

wenn ich das system out of the box laufen lasse, schiessen die temps in klassischen prime95 / linx oder anderen avx anwendungen unter last straight durch die decke (100°C+)

daher hab ich das system eingebremst, dennoch kommt es teilweise vor das die cpu trotzdem in den 90°C+ Throttle rennt

kühler is korrekt montiert, als WLP dient Thermal Grizzly's Kryonaut

is die H115i einfach zu schwach? sollte ich auf die H150i Pro oder nen NH-D15 upgraden?

oder gibts einfachere lösungen?


System:
CPU: i9 9900k
Board: Z390 Aorus Master
RAM: Aorus RGB Memory 3200 (4x8GB)
GPU: Gigabyte 2080Ti
PSU: Corsair AX 760
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2020)

Ich mag mich jetzt täuschen, aber sollte die CPU nicht bei hoher AVX Last den Takt senken?
Zumindest in den Werkseinstellungen indirekt über die TDP.


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

selbst mit stock bios settings out of the box macht sie das nicht, alle core 4.7ghz, rennt dann ins thermal throttle von knapp 100° und drosselt sich dann, das is aber nich sinn und zweck


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2020)

Wie viel Leistung zieht der 9900k denn, wenn er überhitzt?
Grundsätzlich ist die H115i nicht zu schwach, die Fläche reicht bei angemessener Drehzahl durchaus aus. Eine H150 hätte nur geringfügig mehr Fläche, ein Nh D15 wäre auch nicht besser dran. 
Andererseits, was jucken dich Prime/LinX Temperaturen? Das ist zwar nett für einen Test zur Kühlleistung, im Alltag wird man da aber kaum rankommen, erst recht nicht, wenn man mit dem System nur zockt.
Zu guter letzt, welches Gehäuse nutzt du?


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

hey sinus, je nach test gönnt sich die cpu laut hwinfo 150- 190W Package

als gehäuse dient ein Cougar Panzer Max, die AiO steckt der front mit push 'n pull, ins gehäuse, im heck ein 120er der rauszieht, und im deckel 2x 140 die rausziehen

wegen gaming: wenn ich gerade mal CoD MW mit 144FPS laufen lasse

CPU: 30-40% Last bei ~70°C
GPU: 70% Last bei 62°C


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2020)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> das system is auf 4.5Ghz fixiert mit einem avx offset von 0, dabei gönnt sich die cpu max 1.2v



Du musst mit Offset arbeiten. Für Max AVX ist der Wasserkasten schlicht zu schwach.
Du kannst die CPU problemlos mit 5GHz fahren, aber eben nur für Games. In Anwendungen solltest du ein Offset einsetzen, da dir sonst alles abraucht.


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

problem daran is leider das immer mehr games mit AVX arbeiten, bringen also 5ghz nix wenn die games avx nutzen und die cpu dann auf den offset wert geht, dann kann ich die cpu gleich fix auf "xy ghz" setzen das sie nich ständig zwischen non avx und avx offset hin und her taktet und nich zu heiß wird

oder seh ich das falsch?

hab testweise mal das eingestellt: multi 47 allcore, avx offset 4

CoD MW allcore 4.3ghz
csgo allcore 4.3ghz
division 2 4.3ghz
breakpoint 4.3ghz


wie man unschwer erkennen kann, fast alles nutz avx, macht als 5ghz null sinn

brauch ich als ne andere kühllösung um die abwärme in den griff zu bekommen

nachtrag: CoD MW läuft jetzt seit ca. 15min, das liquid in der H115i liegt jetzt schon knapp 50°C, das kann doch nich normal sein


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2020)

Versuch mal das Powerlimit auf 150W zu beschränken.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2020)

Wenn die Flüssigkeit warm wird, funktioniert die Kühlung auch. Dann muss nur noch die Wärme vom Wasser an die Luft übertragen werden, da hilft nur mehr Lüfterdrehzahl. 50°C lesen sich aber nach ziemlich geringer Drehzahl, was sagt die Drehzahl bzw. Lüfterkurve?


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Versuch mal das Powerlimit auf 150W zu beschränken.



erledigt, keinerlei änderungen, liquid wird wieder 50°C und wärmer, cpu rennt ins 100°C limit und drosselt


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn die Flüssigkeit warm wird, funktioniert die Kühlung auch. Dann muss nur noch die Wärme vom Wasser an die Luft übertragen werden, da hilft nur mehr Lüfterdrehzahl. 50°C lesen sich aber nach ziemlich geringer Drehzahl, was sagt die Drehzahl bzw. Lüfterkurve?



lüfterkurve is im bios syncron geschaltet, gekoppelt an die cpu, 50%  (900u/min) sind perma da, ab 80°C laufen die lüfter auf 100% (1300u/min)


----------



## claster17 (17. März 2020)

Kann die H115i die Lüfter nicht selbst regeln? Das geschieht normalerweise über die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2020)

Sollte eigentlich reichen, aber dein Wasser ist 25-30°C über der Raumtemperatur. Das sollte mit einem 280er Radiator und einem Gehäuse mit Meshfront niemals passieren, nicht bei der Lüfterdrehzahl. Vor allem, wenn die Lüfterdrehzahl unter Volllast eben 1300 Umdrehungen beträgt. Wie warm ist die Luft, die aus dem Radiator rauskommt?
Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Aio intern aufgebaut ist, explizit geht es um die Position des internen Temperatursensors. Möglich wäre, dass der Kreislauf größtenteils verstopft ist und der Temperatursensor nahe am Cpukühler sitzt. Damit wird das Kühlwasser in Cpunähe eben sehr warm und der interne Sensor zeigt entsprechende Werte an, zudem ist die Performance des Kühlblocks stark eingeschränkt, was die Temperaturen erklärt. Läuft die Pumpe denn auf voller Leistung?


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Kann die H115i die Lüfter nicht selbst regeln? Das geschieht normalerweise über die Wassertemperatur.



ja kann sie, wollte aber das alle lüfter also raditor und systemfans zusammenarbeiten

somit kann der airflow im rechner auch gleich die abwärme der 2080ti wegschaffen

@sinusspass:

 ja pumpe läuft auf performance mit 3000u/min

die luft hinterm radiator is handwarm


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2020)

Wie warm  sind die Schläuche nahe am Kühlblock und wie warm ist dieser selbst?


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie warm  sind die Schläuche nahe am Kühlblock und wie warm ist dieser selbst?



kühlblock is unter plastik kA wie warm es darunter is, schläuche sind mit stoff "gesleeved" und sehr dick keine temperatur zu erfühlen


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2020)

Man sollte eigentlich schon was dadurch fühlen können, auch Plastik und Sleeve leiten Wärme.
Andererseits bringt uns das so nicht weiter. Es könnte sein, dass der verbaute Temperatursensor defekt ist, üblicherweise kommen dann aber völlig irrsinnige Werte bei rum, daher würde ich davon nicht ausgehen. Falls du einen vergleichbaren Kühler zum Gegentesten in deinem Umfeld hast, wäre das eine Option. Falls sich dabei herausstellt, dass mit dem anderen Kühler sich auch nichts ändert, liegt es an der Wärmeübertragung in der Cpu, aber davon würde ich bei 150W nicht ausgehen. Falls sich an den Temperaturen aber etwas ändert, ist der Kühler defekt, sofern noch Garantie drauf ist, ist das dann ein Fall dafür. Wenn du keinen Kühler zum Gegentesten hast, kannst du nur davon ausgehen, dass der Kühler defekt ist; dann ist das eben einfach ein Garantiefall. 50°C Wasser sind bei 150-200W eben einfach zu hoch, außer es sind 35°C+ in der Stube.


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

nein leider keine kühler zum testen

da auch anscheinend keine wirklichen tips helfen würde ich direkt nen neuen holen

die frage is nur welcher Noctua NH-D15 oder die Corsair H150i Pro ???


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2020)

Die H115i lässt sich doch per iCUE steuern/auslesen, da solltest du auch die Wassertemperatur und Pumpendrehzahl sehen können.


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

pumpe bei 3000u/min
wasser unter last 48-54°C


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2020)

Ein Nh D15 kann nicht kaputt gehen, von den Lüftern mal abgesehen....
Andererseits ist die H150 wohl etwas stärker.


----------



## Lowpinger (17. März 2020)

hab leider keine tests NH-D15 vs H150 gefunden, tendieren würde ich eher zur 150 wegen der reserven, vom preis und langlebigkeit eher zum NH-D15


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2020)

Hier mal ein Gegenvorschlag... 

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD = *40,90 €* 
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *39,90 €*
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm = *49,90 €* 
 6 x Anschluss gerade G1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm - silber glänzend = *2,90 €* 
 3 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90 €* 
*Summe: 169,60 €
* (incl. Versand 7,99 €)

Auf Mindfactory kostet die H115i ohne RGB 135 Euro.
Daher wäre jetzt der Preisunterschied nicht so groß.

Grund dazu ist das du mit einer neuen H150i in ein paar Jahren wieder das selbe Problem hast.

Denn daher das ein Radiator aus Aluminium verbaut ist reagiert es mit dem verbautem Kupfer und auch wenn das Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit dagegen einwirken soll kann es die Korrosion die im Kühler und im Radiator entstehen kann nicht gänzlich verhindern. Mit einer custom Wakü würdest du zwar Kühl technisch nicht besser werden aber was Wartung und das Erweitern angeht bist du viel besser dran. Da alles sehr gut zerlegt zum reinigen möglich ist und auch jeder Zeit weiter erweitert oder durch andere Bauteile einzeln ausgetauscht werden kann. Bauteile aus Aluminium hättest du so keine verbaut und mit zukünftige Bauteile die dazu kommen könntest du immer selbst bestimmen was verbaut sein soll.

In meiner Zusammenstellung sind aber die günstigsten Bauteile dabei, das ganze geht auch von der Qualität hochwertiger, aber dann steigt damit auch der Preis. 
*Was Langlebigkeit und dem Preis angeht bist du aber mit einem NH-D15 am besten dran.*

Der Prozessor ist ein Hitzkopf und selbst mit meiner dicken Wasserkühlung bekomme ich ihn auf 100°C hoch.

Zum Beispiel in einem Test wo ich mit Prime95 8K und AVX mit nur einer Lastspannung von 1,208v verwendet habe bin ich mit 2-3 Kerne direkt auf 100°C gewesen obwohl meine Wassertemperatur nur 28°C betrug. Mit LM zwischen Kühler und IHS konnte ich aber 90°C mit den heißesten Kernen halten. 
(Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll das du LM verwenden sollst!)

Bezüglich der Spannung kannst mal schauen ob du noch weiter runter kommen kannst.
Verwende mal die LLC Stufe 6 und gehe dann per Adaptiv Offset auf 1,100v. Kannst auch mit negativen Offset, also -0,100v auf 1,100v gehen.
Denn mit 100 mv weniger sollte es auch noch etwas kühler werden.

Ich komme mit meinem Prozessor mit 4,5 Ghz sogar mit nur 1,050v unter Last aus.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. März 2020)

Du bekommst den 9900k ja auch auf deutlich über 200W, der macht nicht bei 150W schon zu. Was aber an der Wassertemperatur liegt.
Aber stell doch in die Konfig den XPX statt dem XP³ rein, die paar °C weniger schaden auch nicht und es sind nur 9€.
Destilliertes Wasser statt DP Ultra sollte bei Pvcschläuchen und den zu erwartenden Temperaturen auch die etwas bessere Wahl sein.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich der TE den Bau eines custom Loops zutraut; das ist ja einer der Gründe, warum Aios überhaupt gebaut werden.
Aber da muss man sich keinen Kopf drum machen, bis auf die Anschlüsse und das Befüllen ist ja alles wie bei der Aio.


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2020)

Die Idee ist halt noch 30-40 Euro drauf zu zahlen und direkt auf eine günstige custom Wakü zu gehen, denn mit einer AIO hat er ja in ein paar Jahren das selbe Problem erneut. Oder er holt sich eine AIO von Alphacool, da wäre kein Radiator aus Aluminium verbaut.

Die Liste kann ja noch nach eigenem Ermessen anders bestimmt werden.
Mit deinem vorgeschlagenem Kühler wäre es natürlich noch besser.


----------



## Lowpinger (18. März 2020)

huhu da bin ich wieder, danke schonmal für eure zeit und hilfe

hab heut den rechner mal komplett zerlegt, gereinigt (nich das er es nötig hätte), neu verdrahtet und wieder zusammengebaut

die AiO hatte ich an nem notfall-netzteil dran um pumpe und lüfter steuerung zu testen,,was mir auffiel, das der radiator "plätschert" die pumpe in bestimmten position knistert als wenn sie luftblasen durchquirlt

seitendeckel offen gelassen, rechner gestartet, und wieder durch tests und CoD MW gejagt

halbe stunde später, liquid wieder zwischen 48 und 52°C , auf anfrage von sinus gestern, mal beide schläuche angefasst, einer von denen war extrem warm, der anderen "normal" ich sag mal raumtemp

ideen?


----------



## Sinusspass (18. März 2020)

Wie erwartet, kaum Durchfluss.
Vermutlich ist der Kühlblock aber nicht verstopft -wobei das auch möglich ist- sondern einfach zu viel Luft in der Pumpe, ergo ist die Pumpenleistung quasi weg. Wenn das noch nicht so viel Luft ist, hilft es, das System so zu schütteln und zu drehen und wenden, dass die ganze Luft im Radiator landet, dann hat die Pumpe wieder genug Wasser und du hast vernünftigen Durchfluss. Irgendwann ist damit aber auch Schluss, und da ohnehin schon eine ganze Menge Luft drin ist, wird die Methode nicht ewig wirken.
Am Ende hilft da nur ein Kühlertausch, auch wenn der mit genannter Methode noch ein Jahr oder gar länger aufgeschoben werden kann.


----------



## Lowpinger (18. März 2020)

bin handwerklich gut begabt, wäre es theoretisch möglich die pumpe zu öffnen (kühlerboden entfernen), zu reinigen, die AiO mit liquid durchspülen, befüllen und wieder zusammen zu bauen?


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2020)

Was bei diesen AIOs oft passiert ist das der Kühler so korrodiert und sich zum Teil verstopft. Natürlich kann auch sein das einfach Kühlflüssigkeit fehlt, da auch mit der Zeit einiges verdunstet. Ein Ausgleichsbehälter hat eine AIO nicht und so wird halt mit der Zeit Kühlflüssigkeit fehlen.

Um das ganze genau nachgehen zu können müsstest du den CPU-Kühler davon zerlegen.

EDIT:



Lowpinger schrieb:


> bin handwerklich gut begabt, wäre es theoretisch möglich die pumpe zu öffnen (kühlerboden entfernen), zu reinigen, die AiO mit liquid durchspülen, befüllen und wieder zusammen zu bauen?


Kann es dir nicht 100% sagen, da ich diese Wasserkühlung nur aus Produktbeschreibung und Themen her kenne, aber es gab hier mal ein Thema da wurde sie zerlegt. Vielleicht mal auch auf Youtube schauen, dort werden auch oft Videos eingestellt wie so eine AIO zerlegt werden kann.

EDIT:

Sollte in etwa ähnlich oder Gleich sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yh-FmDjNpy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lowpinger (18. März 2020)

@iikarus: woohoo danke, das sieht doch mal nach nem plan aus, werd mal in nächster zeit mal damit befassen und mich nochmal melden, bis dato vielen dank


----------



## Downsampler (18. März 2020)

100% bei 80 Grad ist zu eng. Da würde ich auf 70 oder sogar auf 68 Grad runtergehen. Die Kühlung braucht ja auch immer eine gewisse Zeit, bis die Abwärme weggeschafft ist.


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2020)

Eine Wasserkühlung ist immer von der Wassertemperatur abhängt und diese wiederum wie gut die Wärme übers Radiator und dessen Lüfter abgeführt werden kann. Aus diesem Grund kann er nie unter 50°C kommen wenn das Wasser bereits diese Temperatur erreicht. 

Zur Wassertemperatur muss  aber dann noch ein Delta dazu gerechnet werden und bei einem Delta von 15°C als Beispiel erreicht der Prozessor dann 65°C.
Um so niedriger die Wassertemperatur gehalten werden kann um so niedriger wird auch die Temperatur des Prozessors ausfallen, denn eine Wassertemperatur ist je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter auch davon abhängig wie gut die Wärme an die Luft übertragen wird. In diesem Sinn nichts anderes als bei einem Luft gekühltem System. Denn das Wasser selbst muss auch gekühlt werden um eine Temperatur gut abführen zu können. Es reicht daher nicht aus das Wasser durchs System läuft.

Ist der Kühler oder der Radiator verstopft dann gelangt das Wasser nicht gut zum Radiator und so kann dann auch keine Wärme abgeführt werden. Das selbe ist der Fall wenn zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit vorhanden ist und dadurch zu viel Luft im System ist.

Aus diesem Grund braucht das Wasser eine gewisse Zeit bis es abgekühlt ist, da das Wasser träge reagiert, aber nicht der Prozessor dessen Wärme vom Kühler aufgenommen wird, da es hier ganz alleine ganz darauf ankommt wie warm das Wasser ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. März 2020)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> bin handwerklich gut begabt, wäre es theoretisch möglich die pumpe zu öffnen (kühlerboden entfernen), zu reinigen, die AiO mit liquid durchspülen, ...... und wieder zusammen zu bauen?


 Das geht alles, ist kein Problem.


Lowpinger schrieb:


> befüllen


Daran scheiterts. Zum einen braucht kann (oder besser sollte) man keine normale Kühlflüssigkeit einfüllen, zum anderen ist das Entlüften ohne Agb einfach ätzend. Dann hast du am Ende mit Pech dasselbe Problem wie jetzt, nämlich dass die ganze Sache nicht vernünftig kühlt, weil Luft in der Pumpe ist und da fast kein Durchfluss anliegt.
Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, ab zum Händler/Hersteller damit (nach dem Öffnen ist sicher keine mehr drauf), oder aber direkt eine andere Kühllösung nehmen. Wenn du handwerklich ganz gut zurecht kommst, wäre der custom Loop langfristig die bessere Lösung. Wenn die Bastelsucht nicht losschlägt, hält so ein Loop gerne 10 Jahre und macht währenddessen nicht mehr Ärger als eine Aio.


----------



## Lowpinger (19. März 2020)

so zwischenbericht:

hab jetzt erstmal ne H150 Pro eingebaut, alle limits entfernt (allcore 4.7 / avx offset off) und keinerlei probleme mehr, idle 23°, gaming 40-50°, stress 70°+

hab dann die pumpe der H115 zerlegt, die feinen finnen auf der kühlplatte waren verdreckt und im breiten hauptkanal waren "krümel", nach näherem betrachten waren auch in der pumpe selbst beim ausgang zur kühlerplatte diese krümel zu sehen

man hat grünspan und iwas anderes gesehen, denke mal vergammeltes metall (alu) vom radiator

werd alles komplett durchspülen und neu befüllen, wenn ich soweit bin meld ich mich nochmal für den endbericht obs 'n erfolg oder 'n fail is


----------



## Sinusspass (19. März 2020)

Also doch keine Luft, sondern Dreck. Deshalb sind Aios für die Tonne.


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2020)

War zu erwarten, sagte ich ja bereits im Vorfeld.


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2020)

Wie alt war die H115i jetzt?


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2020)

Das ist halt der Nachteil solcher AIOs, da aus Kosten zu sparen Radiatoren aus Aluminium verbaut werden. Bei einem cutsom Loop achtet man auch drauf das nur Komponente aus Kupfer verbaut werden und Alphacool nutzt für seine Radiatoren auch welche aus dem custom Bereich und verbaut daher auch Radiatoren aus Kupfer.

Ist halt nicht so gut in einem Wasserkreislauf Kupfer und Aluminium zu verbauen und Korrosionsschutz soll zwar Korrosion vorbeugen, kann es aber nicht gänzlich verhindert. In der Regle halten solche AIOs nur zwischen 3 und 7 Jahre, aber mit nachlassender Kühlleistung. Im schlimmsten Fall kann sogar der Druck wenn die Wassertemperatur zu stark ansteigt eine Schwache Dichtung zum auslaufen bringen, so das es auch schon Fälle gab wo eine AIO ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## Lowpinger (21. März 2020)

nachtrag: hab die pumpe heut vom radiator getrennt, schläuche sind nur in die pumpe gesteckt

hab den radiator durchgespült, entgegen meiner erwartung ohne iwelche rückstände oder der gleichen ablagerungen wie in der pumpe, war auch nicht verstopft oder ähnliches


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2020)

Das meiste setzt sich auch im Kühler ab, aber so leicht bekommt man das Zeug aus dem Radiator nicht raus.
Dazu gibt es ein gutes Video zum reinigen der Radiatoren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHzSwOqSqLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber wenn das Wasser beim spülen gut durchgelaufen ist scheint da nicht groß was verstopft zu sein.


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Nachteil solcher AIOs, da aus Kosten zu sparen Radiatoren aus Aluminium verbaut werden. Bei einem cutsom Loop achtet man auch drauf das nur Komponente aus Kupfer verbaut werden und Alphacool nutzt für seine Radiatoren auch welche aus dem custom Bereich und verbaut daher auch Radiatoren aus Kupfer.



Wobei man ehrlich sagen muss das die meisten Hersteller überhaupt keinen Grund dafür haben. Denn wenn man sich mal die Preise einer h150 anschaut , würden diese jetzt für 70-100 Euro angeboten werden für eine 360er , dann könnte man das nachvollziehen das gespart werden muss. Aber die Teile sind echt nicht gerade günstig , somit sollte es eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem sein einen richtigen Kupfer Radiator zu verbauen oder ?

H150i pro , günstigstes Angebot liegt bei circa 170 Euro auf Mindfactory. 
H115i pro auf Mindfactory knapp 135 euro
H115i Platinum also mit RGB Lüftern eigentlich bei circa 160euro, wobei gerade im Angebot bei Mediamarkt für 150Euro.
Oder bestes Beispiel: NZXT Z73 , eine 360mm Aio für knapp 290 Euro , mal nachgeschaut, Aluminium Radiator...

Ich sehe bei den Preisen überhaupt keinen Grund wieso man da an so etwas Grundlegendes wie dem Radiator spart und einen aus Aluminium verbaut.
Bei den Preisen sollte ein Kupferradiator doch ohne Probleme drin sein oder ? Es mag Hersteller geben die weit aus günstiger sind bei denen man es vielleicht nachvollziehen kann, aber bei Aio's die in diesem Preisbereich liegen kann ich es nicht verstehen.


----------



## claster17 (22. März 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei den Preisen überhaupt keinen Grund wieso man da an so etwas Grundlegendes wie dem Radiator spart und einen aus Aluminium verbaut.
> Bei den Preisen sollte ein Kupferradiator doch ohne Probleme drin sein oder ? Es mag Hersteller geben die weit aus günstiger sind bei denen man es vielleicht nachvollziehen kann, aber bei Aio's die in diesem Preisbereich liegen kann ich es nicht verstehen.



Weil es anscheinend genug Leute gibt, die diese Preise zahlen. Andererseits bietet Asetek meines Wissens keine Kupferradiatoren an, selbst in ihren Enterprise-Produkten nicht.


----------



## Lowpinger (22. März 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie alt war die H115i jetzt?



ca. 3Jahre


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2020)

@Patrick_87 
Irgendwie muss man ja eine AIO auch Wartungsfrei machen, denn dieses kommt am ende nur durch den Neukauf zustande...


----------



## Sinusspass (22. März 2020)

Die sind ja nicht wartungsfrei, nur schwer zu warten.
Warten müsste man sie genau so oft wie einen custom Loop, geht nur nicht/kaum.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2020)

Weiß ich doch, war auch eher Sarkastisch gemeint. 

Denn einfach durch eine neue ersetzen muss dann nichts mehr gewartet werden  und viele die sich so eine AIO kaufen kennen sich nicht so gut aus und kaufen dann lieber neu. Unmöglich ist ja nichts, denn alles kann zerlegt werden, nur befüllt und entlüftet ist immer so eine Sache bei AIOs. Da lobe ich meine Wakü wo ich schnell das Wasser ablassen kann, was umbauen tue und dann problemlos wieder alles befüllen kann.


----------



## Downsampler (23. März 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Wobei man ehrlich sagen muss das die meisten Hersteller überhaupt keinen Grund dafür haben. Denn wenn man sich mal die Preise einer h150 anschaut , würden diese jetzt für 70-100 Euro angeboten werden für eine 360er , dann könnte man das nachvollziehen das gespart werden muss. Aber die Teile sind echt nicht gerade günstig , somit sollte es eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem sein einen richtigen Kupfer Radiator zu verbauen oder ?
> 
> H150i pro , günstigstes Angebot liegt bei circa 170 Euro auf Mindfactory.
> H115i pro auf Mindfactory knapp 135 euro
> ...



Bei den Preisen lohnt sich eine herkömmliche AIO nicht mehr.

Die erweiterbaren Sets von Alphacool sind da schon günstiger. Die haben auch einen Kupferradiator und einen Fillport zum nachfüllen und können über die Schlauchkupplung noch erweitert werden. Alles Vorteile, die Asetek und Co. nicht bieten.

Komplettsets mit Hersteller: Alphacool Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Keine Ahnung, warum die Asetek Sets so teuer geworden sind. Meine Corsair H50 ist jetzt im 11. Jahr und läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

Flüllports haben manche andere AIOs auch, zumindest die Cooler Master was mein Sohn verbaut hat hat eines direkt an dem CPU-Kühler/Pumpe und eines direkt am Radiator. Beide sind aber durch ein Garantiesiegel überklebt und so nicht direkt zu sehen.


----------

